# Video games rental in Germany



## HardcoreGR (10. November 2017)

Hello and sorry for the english post,

 

I travel to Germany often and I'd like to ask if anyone knows a store where I can rent video games (not buy them but rent them by paying a small amount every day).

I have called Gamestop, Hellgames and Andrä, but none of them rents video games.

 

If anyone knows anything any store around Bonn or Cologne just let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2017)

You can try local video rental shops. I think if somebody rents games, then them.


----------



## HardcoreGR (10. November 2017)

Can you send me a link of a local rental shop in Bonn or Cologne?

I really don't know the cities, still new here, so I can't find anything!

 

Thanks.


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2017)

Search for "World of Video" or "MegaMax" in the cologne / bonn area.

 

https://www.yelp.de/search?cflt=videoandgames&find_loc=K%C3%B6ln%2C+Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------

